
Ask HN: Where should I locate my startup to find the best EE talent? - tompccs
Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m in the process of forming a company which will develop a new kind of medical imaging device. We have a good idea of our market and have a pre-clinical sales channel in mind, but we need very good people with backgrounds in EE (particularly analogue electronics) to take the development forward. I&#x27;m based in London but suspect there is a lack of talent here, particularly in the field of analogue electronics: I&#x27;m currently based in one of the top EE university departments in the country. The best post-grads want to do post-docs or switch industry entirely, while the undergrads do not have the level of skills I need (unless they are a truly exceptional student).<p>Assuming I am free to locate my company anywhere that has the right skill base, where would you suggest?
======
brudgers
Huntsville, Alabama.

~~~
tompccs
Not sure if you're joking but they do seem to have a lot of STEM industry
based around NASA and defence contracts.

~~~
brudgers
Not joking. Huntsville's engineering culture is usually dated to Von Braun. It
actually goes back to the TVA before the war. Engineering and technical
culture is a principle part of its identity. Not ancillary to industries like
banking or agriculture or mining. It's benchmarks are at the Saturn V and
Hubble level.

Huntsville is chock full of experienced engineers and technical staff. Its
engineering cadre is able to work with regard to regulations and
specifications. There's a lot of NASA and military contracting because NASA
and the military have major _technical_ facilities in Huntsville. Marshall
Space Flight Center and Redstone Arsenal respectively.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Space_Flight_Center](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Space_Flight_Center)

